# Sagiro's Story Hour: writing style



## Sagiro (Jul 10, 2003)

(Not sure how to create a poll, but here 'goes)

As you probably know, I've recently started recording my game sessions as a means of taking better notes.  It's had an effect on the story hour, in that the amount of dialogue has increased at the expense of narrative, and that the pacing has changed as well.

How do you feel about it?  Please select the option that best reflects your opinion:

1. I much prefer the new style with increased dialogue and more non-essential details.

2. I'm happy with the new "format," but don't get carried away with writing every inconsequential line and quip.  It could get tedious!

3. I don't particularly care; it hasn't affected my enjoyment of the story at all

4. Too much dialogue now!  The story was more readable and enjoyable when you synthezied, summarized and paraphrased.  Now it's cumbersome and rambling.

5. It's too early to tell, but I'll let you know if my interest level drops off because of the change.


----------

